# Top spec ulsakind .... Anyone tried it?



## Achinghips (22 November 2014)

Anyone tried it ? Opinions?


----------



## Darkwater (23 November 2014)

I bought my first bag last week for my old pony. I heard about it before my feed shop knew it existed but they liked the sound of it when I told them about it too so hopefully they will keep it in stock. I'm a bit unsure how much to feed her as the feeding guidelines on the bag are quite vague, but I obviously introduced it start with and now she's having about 500g on an evening in her treat ball. She can be quite fussy with feeds but she seems to really like these. 

The one thing I have really noticed is that she is doing a lot less droppings at night since having them (hard to tell how much she does in the field during the day as she's out with others) which I wasn't sure was such a good thing but normally she tends to get quite loose droppings, and this problem has completely gone now - her droppings are much better, just less of them. Normally she's on quite a high level of protexin to help with this, but i've managed to cut this right down and the way its going I think I will be able to take her off it - so the feed must be doing something right. 

I really like the fact that are quite conditioning but low in sugar/starch so if she drops weight I can feed her more of these rather than struggling to get her to eat more of all her usual high fibre feeds. So a thumbs up from me so far, and they're not all that expensive either - I think I paid just under £11 which I don't think is bad. I would be interested to hear more opinions as more people start trying it though.


----------



## Geek (23 November 2014)

I hadn't even heard of this feed and have just looked it up and it sounds a good idea.  Would also be interested to hear people's experiences with it?


----------



## 4April (23 November 2014)

I have a mare that has firm droppings but alot of water comes out aswell...sounds great...
I feed topspec cool condition cubes with naf gastri aid. I was thinking of feeding ulsa kind..wondering what results people have had


----------



## sonjafoers (23 November 2014)

I've been pondering them for a little while as one of mine is on daily bute but it's not quite clear whether they need to be fed alongside a balancer like their other cubes which have no vits/mins added or whether they are fully supplemented. 

Does anyone know?


----------



## whizzer (23 November 2014)

I've just started mine on them, was dithering as he's a nightmare to feed & he's always done well on the top spec cool condition cubes. The feed shop had them on special offer so that convinced me to give them a go! He's had ulcers several times in the past & although I don't think he's at risk now I still like to feed him as if he is. Too early to tell yet if they'll keep weight on him(v poor doer) but he's eating them well, he's very fussy so it's always a bonus if I don't have to coax him into eating things!


----------



## whizzer (23 November 2014)

sonjafoers said:



			I've been pondering them for a little while as one of mine is on daily bute but it's not quite clear whether they need to be fed alongside a balancer like their other cubes which have no vits/mins added or whether they are fully supplemented. 

Does anyone know?
		
Click to expand...


I got the impression that,like their other feeds, you need to feed with a balancer of some sort. Mine has pink powder as he likes it & it suits him so I was sorted.


----------



## thatsmygirl (24 November 2014)

Yes you need to feed with a balancer

They are on a introductory offer at the mo so the price will go up (the shops are buying them in really cheap at the mo) and should be passing that on to the customer.

I'm trialing them at the mo on a foal and I have seen a different with less runny poos which hopefully is the beta glutens working. Iv been paying just over £8 a bag


----------



## Achinghips (24 November 2014)

Tried it today and they seemed to like it, but I also fed it with Dodson n Horrell meadow herb supplements .... less poo this morning too !


----------



## LMR (24 November 2014)

How much is everyone feeding? As agree it is a by vague on how much to feed. Mine were previously fed on cool condition cubes so I'm guessing to feed the same amount as those.


----------



## Achinghips (24 November 2014)

I feed three quarters of a scoop and some chaff ... Prob too much?


----------



## Scarlett (25 November 2014)

Can anyone post up the ingredients in these as shown on the bag?

Also any idea of sugar and starch levels?


----------

